# What is your dog's favorite toy?



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I've been looking to get Baxter a new toy. Something he won't destroy immediately. What toys do your dog's like?


----------



## Sgrecco (Jan 29, 2014)

Everlasting treat ball!!!! Its weim proof and that says a lot.

They come in small, med, large. You have to buy the treats separate but they last quite a while.

Amazon.com: StarMark Everlasting Treat Ball, Large: Pet Supplies


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Sgrecco said:


> Everlasting treat ball!!!! Its weim proof and that says a lot.
> 
> They come in small, med, large. You have to buy the treats separate but they last quite a while.
> 
> Amazon.com: StarMark Everlasting Treat Ball, Large: Pet Supplies


I have seen those before! I've never really though about it before though.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Chuck it balls. Both the dogs adore them.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

oh my Capone has so many they are all his favorite, its a hard choice but I think his jolly ball would be first, it takes him about a month or 2 of extremely violent shaking to kill the handle, he loves tennis balls, tug toys, his chuck it drives him nuts and all his nylabones.... he also has these hartz hard rubber aqua footballs that he has not been able to kill, but I can't find them anymore he also has an indestructible ball they come in a few sizes


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My lot adore the indestructable squeaker toys. They have both the gecko and snake. There's no stuffing and the squeakers keep squeakying even if they're punctured.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Echo loves anything you can put food in.
Jack loves small, soft squeaky things, either plush toys or vinyl squeaky toys.

Cookie is not much of a player but will grab a plush toy once in a while
Darby doesn't play with toys, she will take a stuffed kong though.

The latter 2 are my "old ladies" and out of the playful loop.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. So many new options for Baxter. Haha.


----------



## doggykong (Jan 8, 2014)

Hands down flirt-pole. My flirt-pole is very basic, no interesting bait on the end, just a tug rope-which is fantastic, because my dog loves tug. So when I finally let him catch the bait, he gets rewarded by a game of tug. Comes very much in handy for training  

I also second the chuck-it. I really enjoy the balls it comes with, extremely durable and bouncy!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I've never used a flirt pole before. I am not 100% sure that Baxter would play with it though. He has always been more of the fetch and chew kind of player.


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

Hands down, it's the bungee toys. She loves tennis balls & chases them every morning when I throw them for her but when we get home it's on to her toys, usually her bungee toys. I've been looking for a tough one because she picks & graws until the ears or nose is gone & then out comes stuffing. I wish I could find a bungee toy that would actually stand up to chewing. She loves all her toys but prefers soft, fleecey ones but those are also the easiest to destroy........going to try Tuffy toys. Heard they last.:heh:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

They have a new type of toy at Petco. I don't remember what the name of it is but they seem to be pretty durable. I've been thinking about getting one for Baxter. It's this solid rubber ball or stick that you could put treats or peanut butter or something in. Looks pretty good.


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

Tank has two favorites
One of these kong sticks 
http://www.petmountain.com/photos/p.../dog-chew-toys/kong-squeezz-stick-dog-toy.jpg
his stick said hours of fun, we knew it would not last but were hoping for a couple of hours, he killed the squeakers instantly so the shop gave him another it lasted two hours so we were happy, he still loves it even though it no longer squeaks.
And one of these
http://www.meijer.com/assets/product_images/styles/xlarge/1000460_JW4316579_A_400.jpg, I like it because it doesn't squeak but grunts, the grunt thing does keep coming out but my daughter keeps fixing it for him.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. Those are cool. Baxter had some tennis balls that were lasting quite well, but just in the last week he has finally shredded the last one. Haha.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Speaking of dog toys, I don't know if any of you have been in Petsmart lately, but they have a new line of toys in the shapes of those Easter Peeps. Haha. It's so funny!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a toy that consists of 2 chuckit balls held together by webbing. Hands down, this is Seamus' favorite toy
This is the ball, but I can't find the 2 held by webbing.
Chuckit! Ultra Fetch Balls - 2 Pack at REI.com

Teaghan's favorite toy just depends. Sometimes it's an antler, sometimes it's a squeaky of some sort.

Joe


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

in the house there's ropes, bones, antlers and jolly balls (rope out). in the yard 
there's jolly balls (rope out). in the house in goes from one toy to the other.

he gets worked up over his tug toy. i think i'll get him another tug toy.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

do you play tug with Baxter or retrieving games?

because tennis balls have glue, dye and are made in China (some)
they're not good for dogs.



NutroGeoff said:


> I've never used a flirt pole before. I am not 100% sure that Baxter would play with it though. He has always been more of the fetch and chew kind of player.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Mostly fetch. He has never really been a big tug of war fan.


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

I forgot to mention Hannah's Kong........OMG, how could I do that? I can't leave the house w/o filling her Kong w/cookies & put a little pnut butter around the top. She follows me around when I'm getting ready & keeps dropping it at my feet........hint hint. Sometimes at night watching TV, she brings it to me & puts it in my hand (another hint hint........cookies, please). Just as a point of interest, if anyone has a dog w/separation anxiety, this is the greatest tool. Han would freak out whenever I left & I didn't know what to do until I remembered how much my last Lab loved her Kong. The rest is history. Now she could care less if I'm leaving as long as I remember to fill the Kong for her.:becky:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah Baxter loves his Kong too. My little brother threw that one under the shed outside.


----------



## stbernardlover (Jun 24, 2013)

My golden retriever's favorite toy is the bionic ball. It's veryyyy durable and you can stuff it with small treats. It also will bounce pretty high. Wonderful all around toy that will never get destroyed!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

stbernardlover said:


> My golden retriever's favorite toy is the bionic ball. It's veryyyy durable and you can stuff it with small treats. It also will bounce pretty high. Wonderful all around toy that will never get destroyed!


Oh wow. I don't know if I have seen those yet. Where did you get it?


----------



## stbernardlover (Jun 24, 2013)

I have seen them in small pet stores for the past few months, but I know Petco recently got them in! It's bright orange and the packaging is orange and black. Hard to miss. Definitely would check it out


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

stbernardlover said:


> I have seen them in small pet stores for the past few months, but I know Petco recently got them in! It's bright orange and the packaging is orange and black. Hard to miss. Definitely would check it out


Oh yeah I have seen those! I have been looking at those for Baxter for a while now. Your dog likes that one?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Gunners favorite is the laser pointer. We have 2 and I once MOVED one over in the closet to get to something else. He heard it and JUMPED UP waiting for me to play with it. I didn't even pick it up and I hadn't used it in MONTHS but he knew...oh he knew.

This is him waiting for it the other night.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sprockets favorite is any ball, really any ball that you throw. Jody loves the chuck it and Mikey likes his soft alligator.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Apr 5, 2014)

Charlie loves anything he can play tug with. Rope, etc.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Sprocket said:


> Gunners favorite is the laser pointer. We have 2 and I once MOVED one over in the closet to get to something else. He heard it and JUMPED UP waiting for me to play with it. I didn't even pick it up and I hadn't used it in MONTHS but he knew...oh he knew.
> 
> This is him waiting for it the other night.
> 
> View attachment 10858


I saw these leashes at Petsmart that had a laser pointer attached to them. Haha. It was so funny!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Sprocket said:


> Sprockets favorite is any ball, really any ball that you throw. Jody loves the chuck it and Mikey likes his soft alligator.


Yeah Baxter loves anything thrown. Haha. As long as he can chase after it he is happy. Haha.


----------



## Piglet44 (Feb 16, 2013)

Laser Pointers are a god send in the winter time. We both get to stay inside warm and dry that way and can still run Gir around the house enough to get him panting and wear him out a little.

Rope toys or any tug toys are some of Gir's favourite but unless you are related to Hercules its impossible to play tug of war with a Staffy for very long without getting a dislocated shoulder.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Piglet44 said:


> Laser Pointers are a god send in the winter time. We both get to stay inside warm and dry that way and can still run Gir around the house enough to get him panting and wear him out a little.
> 
> Rope toys or any tug toys are some of Gir's favourite but unless you are related to Hercules its impossible to play tug of war with a Staffy for very long without getting a dislocated shoulder.


I found that the laser pointer works really well on my little brother too! Hahaha.


----------

